# Sig P250... Wow!!!!



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

New at SHOT show, the new SIG P250:

Multi-platform, one gun...

9mm, 357SIG, 40S&W, or 45ACP, same internals.
3", 4", or 5" barrel, same internals.
Sub Compact, Compact grips, same internals.
Two trigger LOP, same internals.

SWEET!!!

Imagine carrying the same gun for sub-compact 45ACP CCW, then swapping to a 5" 9MM for economical range work, or a 5" 45ACP for the nightstand. SAME trigger pull for all three rolls.

HOW MUCH???


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My bad... they all hav a 3.56 inch barrel...

3 frames, 4 calibers, 2 triggers...

Damn... wanted 3 barrel lengths!!

lol

I want... well, hell I want a XD45SC... but it ain't coming...


----------



## BeachBum (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw the video of the Sig president interview on NRA radio. They gave a nice demo of the p250, and I have to say I am very interested. Their main point seemed to be that you could be personally 'fitted' to the grip/caliber/trigger that felt best in your hand! Another aspect I find as a strong point is that it not only serves as a more affordable Sig, but it may be upgraded/modified in the future. I do recognize that it is new and not many have been able to try it out, but it definitely has my attention. Does anyone have an idea of when dealers will begin getting the supplies/resources to do 'fittings'?

-BB


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I was interested at first, but I think it's DAO, which is something I definitely don't want.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I looks real nice. I watched the video at the Sig website and read a few articles. I hope the Indoor range that I go to gets one so I can try it out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Been seeing a lot of people selling them after just buying them. We've talked about it a bit at my forum. Not everyone likes this gun. It may not be the big hit everyone expected...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I am a low bore axis/short trigger reset Nazi, I will pass. :mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm waiting to find one, to try it out. A long pull/reset doesn't bother me. I feel perfectly well armed with a DA revolver, and I can shoot one just fine. The only things I don't like about revolvers are low ammunition capacity, and slow reloads. I'd happily carry an autopistol that was, in essence, a DA revolver with a 16-round cylinder!


----------



## Texaspoff (May 28, 2007)

I thought I would post some info I receieved from Sig about the P250. I recieved an info catalog in the mail today. There are three sizes, and four calibers being released. The first is the compact 9mm, most of which people have seen in some of your local shops. the 40 compact will be next from what I have been told. Then the .357, and 45 ACP. There is a full size, and a sub compact version of each of this pistols as well. 
Here are the specs according to the manual I have. The full size 9mm, 40, .357, and 45 ACP barrel length 4.7 inches, with a magazine capacity, get this, 20 rounds for the 9mm!, 17 for the 40, and .357, and 10 for the 45 ACP. As a side note, all four calibers have the same barrel length in the corresponding sizes full size, compact and subcompact. The compact 9mm, 40, .357, and 45 ACP will have a barrel length of 3.9, magazine capacities 9mm 16 ,40 and .357, 13, and 45 ACP 8. The subcompact 9mm 40, .357, and 45 ACP barrel length will be 3.1 with 9mm holding 12, .40, .357 holding 9, and the 45 ACP down to 6. 
The full size frame will have small medium and large variants, as well as the compact. The subcompact will only have medium and large sizes. What I find very interesting is the 9mm .40, and .357 all use the same frame and slide assemblies. The 45 ACP uses thier own frames and barrel and slide assemblies. The interesting part is the mesurements for all four pistols are exactly the same. The overall height, length etc etc are the same for all four pistols in each of the corresponding sizes. What this means is if you own a 9mm variant, you cannot transform it into a 45 ACP, you must purchase the entire 45 ACP pistol. Why?..if the frames and barrels and slide are the same. My guess is it would be equivilant to the difference in a short and long action bolt gun. A remmington 700 in 308 compared to a remmington 700 in 300 winmag. Both rifles are exactly the same just different Bolts and chambers etc. Im guessing the same with the P250 ono the outside they look the same, but with the 45 ACP have a a greater overall case length this was required. Im guessing the firing control module is a bit larger for the 45 ACP. Anyway back to it. From the info I have in hand it appears The frames, barrels, and slides are all modular. Meaning if you own a 9mm compact, you can put a full size barrel and slide. The reverse is possible as well, using a full size frame on a compact slide, which is what I am planning to do with the 45 ACP. In other words, especially for us cops, we can purchase a full size pistol for duty, then on our days off, use a compact frame, slide and barrel. I am very impressed with this pistol so far, and I had the chance to shoot the 9mm compact. It ate 200 rounds without a single issue, as a SIG should. I was as a accurate as the other sig pistols I own, and have shot. No these pistols are not terribly attractive, no worse than a Glock or Xd, but they are designed as a no nonsense working tool. I feel like they fit that bill accordingly. I think SIG has a great idea here, and I see it doing very well. Go down to your local gun shop, pick out the caliber you want, frame size, barrel length, trigger length, and off you go. I know you will be able to order frames from shops as well should you decide you want a different frame at some point. I see no refence to it but I'm shure you will have three different size magazines with each of the three frame sizes as well. Sorry for being so long winded, just wanted to get this out there. I carry and XD on duty right now and love it, but I've allways had a soft spot for SIG''s.


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

I called Sig to find out when the sub-compact version will be available. He said it'll be several months for the sub. It's basically slated to be the last round of releases. Next release is the compact .357sig, then compact .40 S&W, then full size .45acp. These three will be out by mid-summer this year.

Also said overall length on the sub-compact will be 6.4" and height will be 4.4"

Just thought I'd pass on some info. Im considering buying one but really need the sub version.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Sometimes I wonder about Sig Sauer. They just don't seem to get it lately.

The Subcompact should have been first since that's where Sig Sauer is very weak right now. DAO trigger? Come on guys. I will confess that I was able to handle the P250 and as DAOs go, it was SUPER smooth, but DAO just the same.

I'm stunned by the capacity of these bad boys. Sig did score in that respect.

I just ordered a Pro 2022 and I think I'll be happy with that as opposed to a Lego Firearm.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

One of the major problems is that dealers are not well versed on these guns. Two I have spoken to didn't understand my question when I asked which full sized frame version they had in stock. I have held the compact and medium version of the full sized frame and not been impressed but I'm not entirely sure which grip versions were on each. Dealers are also getting in one at a time so you can't compare frame variances and grip sizes next to each other which is the whole idea of the modularity they are selling.


----------



## siggar (Mar 15, 2008)

*Thought about 250*

In my opinion Sig developed the 250 for the military. Military can use a modular handgun that will adapt to demands and the individual users.
The full size may have been developed first as its entry into the military market. If Sig is selected as the provider to the military, parts and weapons may be more scarce to us civilians... I plan to get my Sigs and parts now, while they are available.


----------

